# 2018 Case 75C: Case IH Error Code 3176 - Fuel metering unit: Set point of metering unit in overrun mode not plausible



## HogBackRidgeFarmer (Jul 29, 2021)

Case IH Error Code 3176 - Fuel metering unit: Set point of metering unit in overrun mode not plausible 

About a month ago I purchased a 2018 Case 75C tractor. It runs great except it has a problem going downhill. After it has been running about a hour, if I am on the road going downhill and press the brakes I get a red STOP and an error 3176. The hill does not have to be steep. Any decline can do it. All I have to do is pull back the throttle and press the brake. I do not have to be going fast. It can happen at 6 to 10 mph. The tractor is not pulling an implement. The front-end loader is not even on the tractor.

The dealer looked at it. They removed the fuel tank and said it had leaves in it. They cleaned the tank and replaced the fuel filters.

Yesterday the dealer brought the tractor back. I decided to take it for a run up the road to get eggs from a neighbor. The trip back is about 4 miles. Just as I got home I slowed down and pressed the brake a little and same thing. I got the red STOP and an error 3176. Maybe carrying 2 dozen eggs was asking too much for a 75 HP tractor. I am frustrated.

I traded in my 1975 IH 674 for this tractor. It would drag a wheel behind it and keep going. So far all this tractor does is whine every time I take it out to do something.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy HogBackRidgeF, welcome to the tractor forum.

Apparently, your fuel metering unit is set in the "override" mode?? My guess is this will take a technician and a laptop to reset it. You could try a system "reboot"... disconnect the battery for a half hour, reconnect, and see if this error clears.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I would have kept the Pre 4 tractor myself. Agree with Harvey, sounds like your dealer lacks the expertise to get into the electronics. You need locate a competent dealer.

They are all having issues, every brand and it's getting worse, not better.


----------



## HogBackRidgeFarmer (Jul 29, 2021)

The fuel filters have been replaced numerous times now. I am not sure if the dealer replaced the fuel filters after the fuel tank was cleaned. I can clear the error message, but it comes back when I go down hill, throttle back and press the brake.

The tractor has 4 wheel drive. When you press the brake the 4 wheel drive engages. You do not have to press hard on the brake to trigger the 3176 error code.

Here is what my Service Manual has on the error code:

3176-Fuel metering unit: Set point metering unit in overrun mode not plausible

Control Module: ECU

Context:
The Fuel Rail pressure control is executed with 2 devices, metering unit as feeding quantity control and pressure control valve (PCV) as pressure control. The Fuel Rail pressure control can switch between the 3 states “only metering unit”, “only PCV” and “both devices” depending on engine speed and requested fuel pressure. High pressure system leakage is checked at overrun.

If the engine control unit (ECU) detects the high pressure pump delivery quantity in overrun exceeds the threshold value based upon pressure, this error will occur. This error can be the result of a leak within the high pressure system (low efficiency of high pressure pump, internal leakage of injector, leaking pressure control valve) or too low pressure at the high pressure pump inlet (clogged filter, leaking low pressure tubes, electric pre-supply pump faulty, gear pump faulty).


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Way too complex for me. I do find it amazing how complex emissions systems have become. Why I won't buy a new machine.


----------



## HogBackRidgeFarmer (Jul 29, 2021)

Case IH Error Code 3176 resolved.

The Case IH Error Code 3176 ended up being a battery with a dead cell. I replaced the battery and the 3176 went away. I think I was receiving a 3176 when I pressed the brake because it jostled the battery and caused a temporary short.

I mowed for 2 days with no issue. As I was backing the tractor in the barn and I received a 3808 yesterday. 

Since I brought the tractor home I have also worked my way through a Case IH Error Code 3146 that was water and leaves in the fuel tank.

I asked the dealer if this was a repossessed tractor. So far the dealer has been stellar on helping resolve the issues. We will see if they help with the 3808.


----------

